# Need dog suggestions for chickens, kids, and farm protection



## brianacarey (Jul 19, 2009)

I recently lost three of my chickens to a german shepherd, who had just gotten out of the puppy nipping the kids phase. We re-homed her and lost another 8 chickens when the neighborhood fox heard we no longer had a dog. The german shepherds best qualities for us was that it didn't wander off our acreage and kept the neighboors dogs off ours.
I have read that the livestock guard dogs are the best chicken protectors, although there isn't much information on them also being good farm dogs. They seem rather big for me, especially since my kids are 2 and 3. 
Are there any medium dogs that are known to be good with chickens, kids, and somewhat protective of their people particularly from other dogs? Because my kids are soo young, I can't do any of the breeds whose bites can be severe like pitbull. My kids and I are home to spend time with the dog, but I am not the best dog-trainer, and spend most my energy on the kiddos. 
I also realize that free-ranging chickens is a risky business. My chickens have a large chicken coop with good-sized outdoor pens and a chicken tractor, but there is nothing like looking outside so see small flocks of chickens throughout the yard. The chickens go inside every night, and the coop gets locked up then.


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

you might try the Maremma [Italian sheepdog] LGD-
it's one of the smaller guardian breeds.
our Maremma pup is getting along well with our birds,
chickens, ducks, geese and guineas
as well as with our goats.
good dog. smart.


----------



## brianacarey (Jul 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention that my husband wants a border collie next. I am concerned that the energy and herding instinct will not be the best match for my chickens


----------



## jimmoose (Jul 19, 2009)

brianacarey said:


> I forgot to mention that my husband wants a border collie next. I am concerned that the energy and herding instinct will not be the best match for my chickens


Border Collies, Shetland sheepdogs and that general breed are great with
kids and animals, most especially cows and geese. I had a pair for years and never a problem, they are fearless and smart with excellent hearing and
will keep most if not all predators at bay. They also make super personal 
pets. Mine died of old age at 16 both within 6 months of each other.
That border collie would be a great choice.
jim


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

english shepherds and farm collies - perfect!


----------



## brianacarey (Jul 19, 2009)

These all sound like great possibilities! Any more dog suggestions along these lines would be awesome. 
Cathleenc-the farmcollie is an interesting dog. I actually like the wide head it has versus the narrow head of the new collies. I am in Nebraska, and not looking to spend much on a dog. Where would you suggest 
I look for a farmcollie if I go that direction? A quick google search didn't bring up a whole lot. Thanks so much


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I really think you could go with any properly bred dog you wanted as long as you got it as a puppy and raised it you intend to keep with the animals and correct/train them when nessary you intend to keep. I will regress a little there are a few breeds that are along the stubborn side and just do what they want and I belive its breed specific.

an example is dogs and cats most dogs that where not raised with a cat will not tolerate them but those raised with them will protect them just like any other family member ( a friend had a pitbull wich was way over protective and you didnt make any sudden or aggresive moves around the cat or him for that matter more the cat though he did nip me a few times nothing serious just a warning)


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

A great dog for kids and chickens is the Great Pyrenees. If you are anywhere near me, I'll give you a pup. I have 1 left that needs a home and I'd rather give it to a homesteader than sell it to someone who will try to fence it in town.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Australian Kelpies are great dogs, but they do need room to run as they are working dogs.


----------



## crickett (May 31, 2009)

Great Pyrenees are good farm dogs, work well with animals and kids, protective without being aggressive.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

for what its worth, I have found the livestock protection dogs (maremmas, great pyrs) to be as frustrating as they are wonderful. Not really responsive to humans like the herding dog are....not the close human bond that I, personally, want in a dog and that I want my children to know/experience.

For us, herding dogs are perfect. A mutt herding dog have been the best since the cross breeding seems to tone down the work drive a wee bit. 

http://www.farmcollie.com/ try there


----------

